# Vacuum/Hydro Jetting Truck



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone in the Zone own, or operate, one of these type of vacuum hydro truck rigs, and specifically use it for trenching and tunneling under homes on slabs?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Those are awesome.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nope. Badger daylighting is always in our town digging for someone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> Does anyone in the Zone own, or operate, one of these type of vacuum hydro truck rigs, and specifically use it for trenching and tunneling under homes on slabs?


I wished.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've worked along side them for cleaning large lines. They are badass


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wish it was more useful here...

We have a lot of potatoes in our soil that won't go through the pipe...

In evidence throughout our region there are many old stone walls along roads, around farmers fields, and even through woodlands that once were fields in the colonial days around 300 years ago...

These stone walls were merely made by farmers plowing a field and picking up all the potatoes, then stacking them on the edge of the field. Having worked on a farm as a kid "Picking Potatoes" and putting them in a loader to stack on the stone wall in a field that had been tilled for over 150 years I can attest they breed here...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Were looking for one right now. The cost of ownership can be high if you dont keep it moving. Were using one several days a week now. If your deciding on buying one rental purchase is the best option.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Also keep in mind disposal weight and contaminated dump fees. If you vac sanitary waste you have to dispose in a sanitary landfill. It can get costly.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> Were looking for one right now. The cost of ownership can be high if you dont keep it moving. Were using one several days a week now. If your deciding on buying one rental purchase is the best option.


Purchasing one is under discussion. We have the excavation work for sewer line replacement, particularly for under slab jobs, to keep a rig busy. Rental purchase is part of our discussion, too. 

But a big purchase like this comes down to profit margins. Our margins have to increase, or we are not buying. 

Bulldozer, do you mind if I PM you about this?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure! If your going the excavating only route a dedicated hydro-exvavator is the way to go! When you get into combo trucks it can be really really pricey!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> Purchasing one is under discussion. We have the excavation work for sewer line replacement, *particularly for under slab jobs*, to keep a rig busy. Rental purchase is part of our discussion, too.
> 
> But a big purchase like this comes down to profit margins. Our margins have to increase, or we are not buying.
> 
> Bulldozer, do you mind if I PM you about this?


What about an air knife/vacuum combo?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can I clear bathtub drains with it using 1/4"? Or hook that vac up to the vent and suck out the clog


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Like i said there nice. You have to keep them moving though. Were looking at a straight hydro excavator. The combos are nice but the payload is awful light with all the extra equipment on them. We dont do a ton of tunneling, but when we do we like the portable conveyors. Once you get started in the tunnel, we use a chipping hammer with a spade bit and load it out on the portable electric conveyor. When backfilling we reverse the process.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What about an air knife/vacuum combo?


Air knife has its purpose, but the hydro excavator is just bigger faster stronger. Trenching, tunneling, jetting, vacuum, boom, remote control, etc


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Wish it was more useful here... We have a lot of potatoes in our soil that won't go through the pipe... In evidence throughout our region there are many old stone walls along roads, around farmers fields, and even through woodlands that once were fields in the colonial days around 300 years ago... These stone walls were merely made by farmers plowing a field and picking up all the potatoes, then stacking them on the edge of the field. Having worked on a farm as a kid "Picking Potatoes" and putting them in a loader to stack on the stone wall in a field that had been tilled for over 150 years I can attest they breed here...


The fear of the rock harvest is a valid one.


----------

